# Is this goldenrod??



## alblancher (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like broom sage to me. Does it produce a wind born fluffy seed that clogs up the radiator of your tractor. Not sure broom sage makes it to NC


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It's not goldenrod. The growth habit is all wrong, but I don't know what it is yet.


----------



## taftech (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. Unfortunately I am very familiar with broom sage.. but that's not what this is. This is a leafier plant (as seen in the first pic), that did bloom.. but I can't remember if it was yellow or white.

This is broom sage:


----------



## taftech (Jan 22, 2013)

Walliebee said:


> It's not goldenrod. The growth habit is all wrong, but I don't know what it is yet.


Thanks for your input. I really don't know what it is. I came across this picture on wikipedia, and thought "now that looks really familiar". But I don't remember exactly what it looked like. Before I got bees, it was just some weed.. now I am re-thinking its usefulness. 

It is also my understanding that there are all different varieties of goldenrod.


----------



## mlsthmpsn (Feb 23, 2012)

WallieBee is correct; Goldenrod is more individual stalks that do not branch (except at the top when it flowers).


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

Maybe try to google 'meadowsweet.' It can take on many different colors and forms.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Nope, it is not the goldenrod. Goldenrod more of a single growing plant. Some are short and some are tall plants.
Right now they are growing in single plant form. The rootlets spread underground to bring up new plants the next
growing season.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

Looks like Bayberry????
Rick


----------



## taftech (Jan 22, 2013)

I thought that now that it is in bloom, maybe someone may be able to help ID it. Thanks.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't ID, but that is a totally different species of plant than in your first picture. Look at the leaves, completely different. 

The only thing I can ID is, at the base of the yellow flowering plant, there is a wild strawberry plant.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

butter weed?


----------



## gmcharlie (May 9, 2009)

Actually thats yellow rocket... its very close to butter weed. but butter weed has a larger dia and hollow main stalk...


----------



## taftech (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you everyone. It looks like it is yellow rocket. I googled butter weed, but the search results were certainly not what I was expecting.. lol


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It is not Yellow Rocket. That's in the Mustard Family and would have flowers with 4 petals. The plant pictured has a ray disc of petals. That puts it in the Aster Family. Packera glabella (formerly Senecio glabellus) common name of butterweed, cressleaf groundsel and yellowtop is closer to what this is, but this species does not grow in North Carolina. I believe it is a Packera (a.k.a. Senecio), just don't know what species. ...lol about the butter weed search.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

http://seasonsflow.wordpress.com/2013/05/04/three-yellow-spring-flowers/


----------



## Waggle (Mar 7, 2013)

That is golden ragwort also called golden groundsel, it grows everywhere around central NC this time of year but my bees don't seem interested in it.


----------

